# TTOC Membership Discounts



## jammyd

'ello all,

Please find a link to the latest discounts for the TTOC

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3910

These are only available to TTOC members on production of a valid TTOC membership card and number


----------



## A3DFU

Should a list of discounts be visible to non members to entice them to join the TTOC?


----------



## Hoggy

A3DFU said:


> Should a list of discounts be visible to non members to entice them to join the TTOC?


Hi, They are any way & most of the discounts are avail to TTF members who are not members of TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse

Hoggy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should a list of discounts be visible to non members to entice them to join the TTOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, They are any way & most of the discounts are avail to TTF members who are not members of TTOC.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Watch this space. Some TTOC member only discounts being negotiated at the moment, and if not before Christmas, then early in the New Year they will be up and ready to take advantage of 

Paul


----------



## uzzieman

Any new ones on here? :O)


----------



## Redscouse

uzzieman said:


> Any new ones on here? :O)


Hi uzzie,

Click the link in the first post. You will see we have negotiated some deals in the back end of 2009 into 2010. We are constantly working on other deals, although some take others to tie down and others end up being a waste of time as it all depends what the other side (the companies themselves) want out of it also.

But uzzieman, if you have any ideas or suggestions of place we will listen and possibily look into negotiating a deal with them.

Paul


----------



## Miss sweet

How do i join TTOC please ...... Miss sweet


----------



## Wallsendmag

Easy, just click on the link below and complete the sign up.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Guys

Not sure if this is the right place, but TTOC members are now entitled to the following discount.

TTOC Discount
Audi South would like to give the Audi enthusiasts at the TT Owners Club an exclusive special offer. All members of the TT Owners Club will be eligible for 10% off all parts and labour costs when they use one of our Audi Centres. 
Audi South's Audi Servicing Centres are fully equipped with computerised diagnostics and specialist equipment and staffed with Audi-trained technicians. As well as the usual servicing and MOT's we also provide a range of other services including: 
• SMART repair
• Accident repair
• Air conditioning service
• Winter check
• Oil top up
To take advantage of this exclusive offer all you have to do is print off this page and take it to one of our Audi South Audi Servicing Centres at Five Oaks, Portsmouth or Southampton along with your TT Owners Club membership number. 
Audi South provides more than just after sales services. Click http://www.audisouth.co.uk/ for more information on new Audi cars, used Audi cars and Audi deals.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Spooks

jammyd said:


> 'ello all,
> 
> Please find a link to the latest discounts for the TTOC
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3910
> 
> These are only available to TTOC members on production of a valid TTOC membership card and number


How do you claim the 10% when buying on line with Forge?


----------



## Spooks

jammyd said:


> 'ello all,
> 
> Please find a link to the latest discounts for the TTOC
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3910
> 
> These are only available to TTOC members on production of a valid TTOC membership card and number


Fantastic link but how do you claim your discounts. I want to buy from Forge (on line), do I need a discount code to use at the checkout? Sorry if I have missed the obvious, however I have looked.

*Heloooooooooooo is theeeeeerrrrrre anybody there? Knock once for yes and twice for no!* :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry I can't be bothered to answer questions that have the answer a couple of posts above.Have you thought of reading this thread ?


----------



## Spooks

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry I have a full time job that doesn't stop for most holidays , I have been at work all week and until the TTOC pay the bills I can't afford to give up . Please remember this when you are unable to find the info that is availble in this thread next time. We are all volunteers and I for one am working flat out to keep up with all the new memberships.


I wondered when the forum troll was going to come out of the wood work. I suspected you were down the mine or something.
I am sorry you have to work for a living and pay bills on top of that, what a bitch life can be at times.
Surely you anticipated an increase in the work load when the fee was reduced to £10. Anyway why make it so difficult to claim a discount? I was only asking for a code number. Could a list of discount code numbers not be sent out to members?
I am sure that like me all the members are very grateful to you all for your voluntary work, on the whole you all do a fine job and I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for this. "Thank you"  
At the risk of going into some long forgotten Monty Python sketch I too work my ass off. I generally get one day off at Christmas. (Three this year) and do you know I also have bills to pay, thanks to Mr Cameron they are now considerably bigger. 
Happy New Year and FFS lighten up.


----------



## phope

Why the attitude?

You posted at nearly 11pm on the 1st and as you didn't get a reply by nearly 8am the following day, you posted again.

Perhaps you are being unreasonable in your expectations as to how quickly you would get a response on New Years Night


----------



## Spooks

phope said:


> Why the attitude?
> 
> You posted at nearly 11pm on the 1st and as you didn't get a reply by nearly 8am the following day, you posted again.
> 
> Perhaps you are being unreasonable in your expectations as to how quickly you would get a response on New Years Night


Sorry I suppose I was trying to make a purchase before the vat hike and became a little frustrated at not being able to claim the 10% discount as I was unable to find any code. Missed it now anyway, my fault for being such a tight wad.
Doesn't everything look worse when written down I had no intention of offending anyone please accept my apologies I owe you a drink if we meet sometime.


----------



## bigdan

i think you should try and get members discount at awesome


----------



## DrumnuTT

Hi Guys,

Just replying to Trevs post 3/10/10 about membership discounts at Five Oaks Audi. I had a quote from them yesterday that apparently included discount because my car is over 3 years old. After speaking to Trev last night and reading the post below to confirm, I called FOA and asked for the additional discount for TTOC members. Unfortunately the very polite lady on the phone knew nothing of this arrangement and checked with the service manager who also knew nothing about it and stated that I had already had their maximum discount because the car is over 3 years old. Has anyone else managed to claim this extra discount?

Cheers G


----------



## Wallsendmag

It's not listed anywhere as a TTOC discount so I'm not sure that Five Oaks ever made it official.


----------



## DrumnuTT

It looks like I'm gonna have to pay the Audi price then. Or maybe go to an independent

Thanks

G


----------

